# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  μονη .......με την ασθενεια......!!!!!!

## EΦΗ

καλησπερα σας!!!!αρχικα θα ηθελα να εκφρασω τη συμπαρασταση σε ολα τα μελη που υποφερουν απο αυτη την ασθενεια!!!!ειμαι 28 παντρεμενη και εχω και ενα παιδακι 3 χρονων.Η διαγνωση της ασθενειας μου εγινε ακριβως πριν απο 2 χρονια οταν μετα απο πολλεσ επισκεψεις σε ειδικους οπου κανεις δεν το ειχε διαγνωσει βρεθηκε ο καταλλαληλος και κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι διπολικη!!!!Εγω εχοντας ψαξει πολυ πριν τον επισκευτω ηξερα ακριβωσ απο τι πασχω!!!!Αν και η διαγνωση εγινε πριν απο δυο χρονια λογω του οτι ειχα πεσει σε βαρια καταθληψη μετα απο καποια στρεσογοννα γεγονοτα δεδομενου και της εγκυμοσυνης μου...η διπολικη προυπηρχε απο τα 16 μου!!!!!!εγω και η οικογενεια μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια περασαμε πολυ δυσκολες καταστασεις μεσα στο σπιτι λογω της ασχημης συμπεριφορασ μου,της επιθετικοτητας και του αντιδραστικου μου χαρακτηρα .εδω θελω να πω οτι πασχω και απο βουλιμια που με τυρρανει 12 χρονια!!!!!!!Ολοι με κατηγορουσαν καιι με κατηγορουν ακομα και τωρα που γνωριζουν οτι απλα ημουν και θα ειμαι κακομαθημενη δυστροπη και γυριστο κεφαλι.....οτι ειμαι κακος ανθρωπος οπως ελεγαν......ομως εγω τωρα ποια γνωριζω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω.........αυτη που τα προκαλω ολα αυτα!!!!!!πριν τη καταθλιψη λοιπον περασα πολλα μανιακα επεισοδια κανοντας αυτο που απλα ηθελα χωρις να λογαριαζω τις συνεπειες .....ημουν εγω και κανενας αλλος ολοι ηταν υποδεεστεροι........φασαριες με ολους σπασιματα μεσα στο σπιτι ακραια επιθετικοτητα εφτασα στο σημειο 2 φορες να πιασω μαχαιρι!!!!!!!..αντιμετωπισσα πριοβληματα στον επαγγελματικο μου χωρο λογω της ακραιας συμπεριφορας μου αποτελεσμα να στιγματιστω....απομακρυνθηκ α απο φιλους και γενικα απομονωθηκα..ενω ολοι με θεωρουσαν υγιεστατη και οτι απλα ειχα δυσκολο χαρακτηρα εμενα με βασανιζαν πολλα!!!!επισκευτικα πολλους γιατρους ,κανενας δε διεγνωσε διπολικη,με φορτωναν με φαρμακα τα οποια επαιρνα για λιγο και τα σταματουσα!!!!οταν πια επεσα σε καταθλιψη καταλαβα οτι επρεπε να τα συνεχισω ...για δυο χρονια επαιρνα τα geodon,stefadilat,topiramate akinetonμε καποιεσ τροποποιησεις ...καποια στιγμη μποουχτησα ,με εβγαλαν απο τη καταθληψη με σταθεροποιησαν και τωρα νοιωθω καλα ομως ωσ ποτε ???ηδη εχω αρχισει την επιθετικη συμπεριφορα τα νευρα ομως η διαθεση μου ειναι καλη.......δεν αντεχω να ζω με το φοβο!!!!!πρεπει συνεχεια να απολογουμαι πως δεν ευθυνομαι για τη συμπεριφορα μου ....να επεξηγω και να προτρεπω τους γυρω μου να ψαξουν να μαθουν απο τι πασχω απλα για να με καταλαβουννννν!!!!!!!!ολοι εχουν σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα ......ο συζηγος μου με υπομενει αλλα μεχρι εκει ως ποτε????οι υπολοιποι απλα μου επισημαινουν τα δικα τους προβληματα .....οι φιλοι δε γνωριζουν εκτος απο ελαχιστουσ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειμαι απελπισμενη ολο αυτο το περναω μονη μουυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

δηλαδη ολοι οι διπολικοι εχουν δυσκολο χαρακτηρα σαν το δικο σου; ολοι οι διπολικοι κανουν τα ιδια;η ασθενεια κ πωσ αυτη περιπλεκεται με το χαρακτηρα ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση που δεν καταληγει κ πουθενα γιατι τον καθενα τον εππηρεαζει διαφορετικα

----------


## pelariry

> καλησπερα σας!!!!αρχικα θα ηθελα να εκφρασω τη συμπαρασταση σε ολα τα μελη που υποφερουν απο αυτη την ασθενεια!!!!ειμαι 28 παντρεμενη και εχω και ενα παιδακι 3 χρονων.Η διαγνωση της ασθενειας μου εγινε ακριβως πριν απο 2 χρονια οταν μετα απο πολλεσ επισκεψεις σε ειδικους οπου κανεις δεν το ειχε διαγνωσει βρεθηκε ο καταλλαληλος και κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι διπολικη!!!!Εγω εχοντας ψαξει πολυ πριν τον επισκευτω ηξερα ακριβωσ απο τι πασχω!!!!Αν και η διαγνωση εγινε πριν απο δυο χρονια λογω του οτι ειχα πεσει σε βαρια καταθληψη μετα απο καποια στρεσογοννα γεγονοτα δεδομενου και της εγκυμοσυνης μου...η διπολικη προυπηρχε απο τα 16 μου!!!!!!εγω και η οικογενεια μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια περασαμε πολυ δυσκολες καταστασεις μεσα στο σπιτι λογω της ασχημης συμπεριφορασ μου,της επιθετικοτητας και του αντιδραστικου μου χαρακτηρα .εδω θελω να πω οτι πασχω και απο βουλιμια που με τυρρανει 12 χρονια!!!!!!!Ολοι με κατηγορουσαν καιι με κατηγορουν ακομα και τωρα που γνωριζουν οτι απλα ημουν και θα ειμαι κακομαθημενη δυστροπη και γυριστο κεφαλι.....οτι ειμαι κακος ανθρωπος οπως ελεγαν......ομως εγω τωρα ποια γνωριζω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω.........αυτη που τα προκαλω ολα αυτα!!!!!!πριν τη καταθλιψη λοιπον περασα πολλα μανιακα επεισοδια κανοντας αυτο που απλα ηθελα χωρις να λογαριαζω τις συνεπειες .....ημουν εγω και κανενας αλλος ολοι ηταν υποδεεστεροι........φασαριες με ολους σπασιματα μεσα στο σπιτι ακραια επιθετικοτητα εφτασα στο σημειο 2 φορες να πιασω μαχαιρι!!!!!!!..αντιμετωπισσα πριοβληματα στον επαγγελματικο μου χωρο λογω της ακραιας συμπεριφορας μου αποτελεσμα να στιγματιστω....απομακρυνθηκ α απο φιλους και γενικα απομονωθηκα..ενω ολοι με θεωρουσαν υγιεστατη και οτι απλα ειχα δυσκολο χαρακτηρα εμενα με βασανιζαν πολλα!!!!επισκευτικα πολλους γιατρους ,κανενας δε διεγνωσε διπολικη,με φορτωναν με φαρμακα τα οποια επαιρνα για λιγο και τα σταματουσα!!!!οταν πια επεσα σε καταθλιψη καταλαβα οτι επρεπε να τα συνεχισω ...για δυο χρονια επαιρνα τα geodon,stefadilat,topiramate akinetonμε καποιεσ τροποποιησεις ...καποια στιγμη μποουχτησα ,με εβγαλαν απο τη καταθληψη με σταθεροποιησαν και τωρα νοιωθω καλα ομως ωσ ποτε ???ηδη εχω αρχισει την επιθετικη συμπεριφορα τα νευρα ομως η διαθεση μου ειναι καλη.......δεν αντεχω να ζω με το φοβο!!!!!πρεπει συνεχεια να απολογουμαι πως δεν ευθυνομαι για τη συμπεριφορα μου ....να επεξηγω και να προτρεπω τους γυρω μου να ψαξουν να μαθουν απο τι πασχω απλα για να με καταλαβουννννν!!!!!!!!ολοι εχουν σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα ......ο συζηγος μου με υπομενει αλλα μεχρι εκει ως ποτε????οι υπολοιποι απλα μου επισημαινουν τα δικα τους προβληματα .....οι φιλοι δε γνωριζουν εκτος απο ελαχιστουσ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειμαι απελπισμενη ολο αυτο το περναω μονη μουυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


γεια σου και καλώς ήρθες. πέρα από τα νεύρα και την επιθετική συμπεριφορά έχεις άλλα συμπτώματα; πέραν της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία;
έχουμε ιδρύσει πρόσφατα ένα σωματείο για τις διαταραχές διάθεσης, το ΜΑΖΙ (www.mazi.org.gr). πες μου σε ποια πόλη είσαι για να σε φέρω σε επαφή για να μη νοιώθεις μόνη σου. βγαίνουμε για καφέ και μέσα στον νοέμβρη θα ξεκινήσουν και οι ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας που θέλουμε να δημιουργήσουμε (για περισσότερα δες στο σάιτ). περιμένω νέα σου!

----------


## lavie

Και εγώ είμαι μόνη και σε νιώθω,διάβασε τι έπαθε η Emy σε λίγο καιρό με το διαζύγιο που θέλει ο άντρας μου και που είμαι άνεργη με βλέπω άστεγη στα συσίτια, χάλασε όλη η ζωή μου μη περιμένεις να καταλάβει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...

----------


## Empneustns

εμυ καταρχην ενα μεγαλο μπραβο που εβγαλες αυτο που ειχες μεσα σου...
που μας εκμυστηρευτικες τα προβληματα σου και τις αγωνιες σου...
γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο και θελει δυναμη...
αλλα απο εκει και περα μηπως πρεπει να κανεις και εσυ κατι για να ξεπερασεις το θεματακι σου η τουλαχιστον να το κοντρολαρεις;
η ζωη σου δεν χαλασε απο "αυτο"... εσυ επιτρεπεις να χαλαει η ζωη σου,γιατι ενω ξερεις πως τις περισσοτερες φορες σε καποια πραγματα εισαι λαθος επιμενεις να θελεις να γινονται με το δικο σου τροπο...
ουτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να λυθει κατι απο μονο του,αν δεν αλλαξεις εσυ η ιδια.
θελει αγωνα,θελει να δειξεις υπομονη,και να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου παρολο που αυτος δεν θα θελει να το δεχτει
εισαι διατεθημενη να κανεις κατι τετοιο;

----------


## lavie

Ξέρεις με βοήθησες με αυτό που μου έγραψες και ναι θα δώσω αγώνα το λέει και η ψυχιατρός μου να επιβληθώ στον εαυτό μου και να μάθω να δέχομαι με ανοιχτή αγκαλιά τον άλλο-τον άντρα μου- μήπως κερδίσω τελικά,θέλω να μιλάμε

----------

